# Can a Russian and a Hermans breed?



## Blessed3x (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope not. Had my two new torts one a hermans male, the other a Russian female outside in a pen/run and went to check on them and he was going to town on her.
I'm assuming they can't be together anymore?
Or is it ok and they won't actually make little Russmens???
I've NO desire to get into breeding.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 10, 2012)

Blessed3x said:


> I hope not. Had my two new torts one a hermans male, the other a Russian female outside in a pen/run and went to check on them and he was going to town on her.
> I'm assuming they can't be together anymore?
> Or is it ok and they won't actually make little Russmens???
> I've NO desire to get into breeding.



I would imagine that they would be able to produce offspring together. I would separate immediately if I were you.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2012)

Species should not be mixed. This is just one reason why. It's not likely that she'll produce fertile eggs from this breeding, but you can destroy any eggs just in case.


----------



## Blessed3x (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you, they won't be together again.
Any eggs will be destroyed.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 11, 2012)

Russians can hybridize with both Hermanns and Greeks in captivity. The offspring are viable, but I don't know if they are fertile or not.


----------



## Angi (Jun 11, 2012)

When I went to see Dr. Boyer speak on tort disease and illness he said Russians can be carriers of some awful disease. I think it was tortiose herpes. I could be wrong about what it was, but they can be carriers and be fine but pass it to other species. So this is also a good reason to keep them apart. I wish I remembered more details, but I don't. Sorry.


----------



## zacheyp (Jun 14, 2012)

I wouldn't destroy the eggs if they are truly viable


----------



## Blessed3x (Jun 14, 2012)

They are separated now and hopefully there won't be any eggs.
My torts are for pets not breeding.
I'm also against mixing breeds (torts, dogs, etc)
Thats just me.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 15, 2012)

Blessed3x said:


> I'm also against mixing breeds (torts, dogs, etc)



Remember, there are no tortoise breeds. All tortoises belong to naturally occurring species and subspecies.

As for dogs, mixing them is actually very healthy. Breeds are artificially selected members of the same species. Dogs, for example, are domestic wolves. Allowing them to interbreed reduces the chances of their inheriting genetic disorders. Mutts are good ... hybrid tortoises are not.


----------

